# Heart She Holler on Adult Swim



## broj15 (Nov 8, 2011)

So as you may or may not know this new series/ mini series just premiered Sunday night on Adult Swim. I, personally, am still trying to figured out what kind of vibe this show is going for. Is it a live action Squid Billies? Maybe it's supposed to be some kind of off-beat horror/ black comedy? either way, here is the thread to talk about it.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Nov 8, 2011)

It's a live-action show on Adult Swim, which means there's a 90% chance that it's going to be terrible.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Nov 8, 2011)

I thought it had some good spots, hopefully the next episodes get better once it settles in.


----------



## Randy (Nov 8, 2011)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> It's a live-action show on Adult Swim, which means there's a 90% chance that it's going to be terrible.



Seconded. No idea why there's such a disconnect between the humor in the animated stuff versus the stupidity in the live action shows. 

I don't totally hate Eagleheart but it's still stupid.


----------



## guitarister7321 (Nov 8, 2011)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> It's a live-action show on Adult Swim, which means there's a 90% chance that it's going to be terrible.


I actually like most of their live-action shows. Tim and Eric Awesome Show, Great Job! is one of the greatest shows they've ever had, in my opinion. I also like Delocated and Children's Hospital. NFTS::SD:SUV:: is decent, but I'm not a fan of Eagleheart. But I still have yet to see this new one, I'm guessing it'll be half decent.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Nov 8, 2011)

guitarister7321 said:


> Tim and Eric Awesome Show, Great Job! is one of the greatest shows they've ever had, in my opinion.


 
I'd probably have to sit down and brainstorm for a couple of hours to think of a show that I think is worse than Tim and Eric. They still run it, though, so there must be more people that like it than don't, so... that's when Netflix comes on.


----------



## broj15 (Nov 8, 2011)

i actually like Tim & Eric as well lol. For some reason the humor just seems to click with me. but i will agree that all the other live action shows on adult swim suck. So far i think it's shaping up to be a good show but we shall see


----------



## ZXIIIT (Nov 8, 2011)

Is it bad that I love all those shows you guys just listed? especially considering the stupidity, my neighbors must think I'm delusional with laughter at night


----------



## Explorer (Nov 8, 2011)

ZOMB13 said:


> I thought it had some good spots, hopefully the next episodes get better once it settles in.



I loved almost every funny show they introduced when they were starting out. I didn't have to wait for ATHF or Harvey Birdman to make me laugh, so there's obviously a difference compared to waiting to see if something develops.

I suspect that the harder it is to make something, the more likely it is to have higher quality writing. 12 oz mouse sucked donkey balls, and had terrible animation. The live action stuff doesn't even require that budget for careful planning and animation. 

I hated "Mayor" too, and that had no production value to go with its lack of funniness. Give me reruns of early Sealab 2021 any day....


----------



## ZXIIIT (Nov 8, 2011)

I hated Squidbillies and Superjail at first, but now they are one of my favs, can't stand Sealab though...

We'll see how tonight's episode is.


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Nov 8, 2011)

Sealab was the greatest, specially the predator episode. XD

Tim and eric I can't sit through at all, The mighty boosh was awesome, and Tom goes to the mayor had its moments.


----------



## Sicarius (Nov 8, 2011)

Pretty much 100% with Sephiroth.

Tim and Eric is pretty hard to beat in terms of pure horribleness. 

I'm waiting for the next season of Metalocalypse and the magical 4th Season of The Boondocks.


----------



## broj15 (Nov 8, 2011)

Squidbillies is hilarious. athf is usually funny but some episodes are funnier than others (read as Mooninites make that show what it is). Most of all i miss space ghost coast to coast. Little known fact. On the vas copy of one of the ace ventura movies let the tape roll til the credits are over and wait a few minutes. There is a quick space ghost coast to coast interview with Jim Carrey


----------

